# Recommend a good book to spice up sex life?



## honkytonkwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

If you've read previous posts you may know we've been having trouble with intimacy/his porn use...anyway finally discussed at length today...he says porn isn't nearly as important to him as I have built it up to be but he recognises the problem and will try and avoid it to focus on us...and we both want to move forward and make our marriage work. I would like to buy a good book to help us get more intimate and adventurous in the bedroom as we've been together so long the sex has become a bit like following the same formula... because we know what works for us! Any recommendations?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Books are kinda like chick porn. Just mental instead of visual. You looking for novels or how to books?


----------



## honkytonkwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> Books are kinda like chick porn. Just mental instead of visual. You looking for novels or how to books?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honkytonkwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually maybe either? Anything to give us ideas...there's nothing wrong with the sex we have, it's satisfying but tends to follow the same routine...so looking for inspiration really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Look up different positions. You can do that online for free.

Try something new each time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Any dictionary. Put it under her ass for more leverage.


----------

